# Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2012)

*Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Hallo!


Ich habe überlegt mal vielleicht eine Geschichte zu schreiben. An ein Buch will ich erstmal gar nicht denken. Nur die Frage ist wie originell die Idee ist und ob es das nicht schon in anderer ähnlicher Form so gibt. Das Rad neu erfinden will ich nicht.
_
Die Geschichte soll in einer nicht allzu fernen Zukunft spielen. Jahr 2251 ungefähr. Die Erde wurde größtenteils durch einen Atomkrieg (oder eine globalen Klimakatastrophe) verwüstet. Es wurden aber 7 große Städte nach einiger Zeit wieder aufgebaut. Diese Städte gleichen Festungen welche von der "Firma" oder "Corporation" kontrolliert werden. Draussen leben in wenigen bewohnbaren Gebieten Clans oder Stämme "die Freien" oder "Wilden" welche ein bunter Haufen aus Menschen, Mutanten und Cyborgs sind. Diese führen einen unerbitterlichen Kampf gegen die "Corporation" mit dem Ziel die indoktrinierten Menschen zu befreien. Es geht auch um die letzten Rohstoffvorkommen des Planeten welche sich überall verteilt in den "Outbacks" befinden. Man wartet auf den prophezeiten "Erlöser" welcher die Menschen an und zur Freiheit führt._ 

So mal im groben. Wenn es abgekupfert rüberkommt oder geklaut ist das nicht mein Ziel. Ich habe mich eher durch verschiedene Filme, Spiele oder Geschichten inspirieren lassen.

Könnte man daraus eine vor allem interessante Geschichte machen?


----------



## Pagz (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Klingt nach einer Mischung aus Half-Life 2 und Rage 
Wenn du gut erzählen kannst wäre das auf jeden Fall ein guter Ansatz. Dafür musst du aber die Atmosphäre der Erde im Jahr 2251 transportieren können. Wäre sicherlich gut für einen Film


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Wenns gut umgesetzt wird sicher, ich stelle mir das Thema aber als durchaus gewagt und schwer vor, denn im Jahre 2251 wird es sicher ein haufen neuer Technik geben und um diese glaubwürdig und gut rüberzubringer verlangt es durchaus von viel Wissen.


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (28. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Hört sich interessant an, aber ich glaube nicht, dass man das alles in einer Geschichte unterbringen kann, sondern eher ein Buch braucht


----------



## Star_KillA (29. Oktober 2012)

Finde die Idee klasse


----------



## Fexzz (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Klingt super, aber irgendwie klingt das für mich voll nach Fallout 3 :'D


----------



## xnotnax (29. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich gut an  Ich würde es sofort kaufen erinnert mich irgendwie an The Walking dead 
Vielleicht solltest du nicht so weit in die Zukunft gehen und im Jahr 2025 oder so bleiben. So hast du nicht das Problem mit der Weiterentwicklung der Technik. Außerdem würde ich die Orte nennen wo diese 7 Festungen stehen um sich alles besser vorstellen zu können. Ansonsten ganz interessant.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Danke für die netten Feedbacks!

Also ich habe noch die so eine Geschichte geschrieben und demnach keine Schreiberfahrung. Will das dann schon detailliert erzählen, aber mich auch nicht in Details verrennen und noch eine Faden haben. Die Geschichte dann in Kapitel unterteilen. Zuerst eine Einführung. Und dann als erstes eine Vorstellung des Widerstands bzw der zentralen Gruppe worum sich die Haupthandlung drehen sollen. Für diese GRuppe möchte ich noch Charaktere entwicklen. Die Gruppe soll sozusagen eine durchgeknallte Elitegruppe der Rebellen sein. Mit verschiedenen Fahrzeugen. Panzer, Heli oder so.

Ja der technisch Fortschritt muß im Jahr 2251 ja nicht zwingend so weit entwickelt sein weil man ja durch die globale Katastrophe wieder teilweise zurückgeworfen wurde. Es soll auf jeden Fall Computer, Roboter, Cyborgs und Nanotechnologie geben. 

Und was den "Erlöser" oder "Auserwählten" angeht dann bin ich am überlegen das zu streichen. Ist mir zu sehr religiös und hat es schon öfters gegeben.

Die 7 Festungen sollen auf allen Kontinenten verteilt sein. Und bestimmte Namen haben welche mir momentan noch nicht einfallen.


----------



## inzpekta (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Ja, lass das mit dem Auserwählten.
Aber wo eine Firma ist, muss es einen Boss geben. 

Allerdings gibt es wirklich schon viele Geschichten in dieser Richtung. Da muss Dir schon was Gutes einfallen wenn du damit kommerziellen Erfolg erzielen willst.
Aber du schaffst das schon.  Hast jedenfalls gute Ansätze.


----------



## RyzA (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Die Spitze der Firma könnte auch ein "Gremium" sein welche aus Bossen der einzelnen Festungen gebildet wird. Oder ein richtig fieses Schwein als Obermotz. Eine Art Diktator oder so. Mal gucken.

Kommerziellen Erfolg strebe ich nicht wirklich an.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Bräuchte mal Hilfe: Ich habe mal ein Prolog geschrieben was haltet ihr davon...habe zwei Versionen

_1.) Man schreibt das Jahr 2251. Die Erde wurde Mitte des 21. Jahrhunderts  nach einen kurzen aber sehr heftigen Atomkrieg verwüstet. Die meisten  Menschen und Tiere verloren dabei ihr Leben. Nach einen hundertjährigen  nuklearen Winter verliessen die letzten Überlebenden ihre Bunker. Es wurde wieder wärmer und heller. Manche zog es in die kargen Outbacks,  andere blieben vor Ort um neu anzufangen. Diese Aufbauarbeiten wurden  von den Angestellten einer Firma begleitet ,welche sich zuvor in  sogenannten VIP Bunkern, mit anderen Reichen und Politikern aufhielten.  Diese Firma, auch genannt A.F.I. (Alex Fielder Industries), ist vor der  Katastrophe im Besitz großer Rohstoffvorkommen gewesen und machte nun  ihre Ansprüche weiter geltend. Mit einer Privatarmee um sich gescharrt,  löste sie Politiker ab und ließ große Städte errichten. Auf jeden  Kontinent eine, sieben an der Zahl. Diese Städte gleichen Festungen, in  welche niemand einfach ohne Erlaubnis rein oder rauskommt. Nur die  wenigsten schaffen es bei ihren Fluchtversuchen am Leben zu bleiben. Das  System, welches sie einführten, ist totalitär und technokratisch, jeder  hat sich unterzuordnen. Es gibt keine freien Meinungen und  Individualität, nur ein Kollektiv, eine Einheit. Und nur technischen  Fortschritt. Die Firma versucht den Menschen auch immer wieder  einzureden, dass draußen im Ödland kein Leben möglich ist und sie  deswegen in den Städten bleiben sollen. Doch auch dort, im scheinbaren  Ödland, gibt es Überlebende. Diese Überlebenden sind Rebellen, welche  sich nicht in die Städte zwingen lassen wollen. Sie besitzen die letzten  freien Rohstoffvorkommen des Planeten und verteidigen sie mit allen  Mitteln. Außerdem wollen sie Freiheit für alle Menschen._

_2.) Man schreibt das Jahr 2251. Genau 200 Jahre nach dem letzten  Atomkrieg welcher den Großteil aller Lebewesen dieser Erde vernichtete  und genau 100 Jahre nachdem die letzten Überlebenden ihre schützenden  Bunker verließen. Der nukleare Winter war lang, sehr lang. Es ist ein  neue Zeit, ein neuer Anfang aber noch lange keine friedliche Zeit. Eine  reiche mächtige Firma ließ 7 Städte errichten, auf allen Kontinenten,  welche sie als grausame Diktatur beherrscht. Diese Städte gleichen  Festungen und niemand war bisher in der Lage sie unentdeckt zu betreten  oder zu verlassen.__ Doch außerhalb irgendwo in den Einöden Leben Aufständische  welche sich nicht unterjochen lassen und die letzten freien  Rohstoffvorkommen des Planeten verteidigen. Auch ist es ihr Ziel die in  den Städten eingeschlossenen Menschen zu befreien, ihnen die Wahrheit zu  zeigen, nämlich das es noch freie Menschen in dieser Welt gibt. Und das  alles was ihnen die Firma versucht zu erzählen von Lügen vergiftet ist._

Der erste ist ausführlicher. Was liest sich besser und hört sich besser an?


----------



## Pagz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Erst mal: Wie lang soll deine Geschichte denn werden?

Zu den Prologen:
Ich würde ehrlich gesagt keines der beiden nehmen. Du solltest in eienr Kurzgeschichte schon ganz am Anfang versuchen, etwas Spannung aufzubauen. Eine Idee wäre zum Beispiel, eine tägliche Situation der Hauptperson(en) zu schildern und dabei die Situation der welt, in der deine Geschichte spielt, erklären. 

Ein Beispiel wäre:
" Wie jeden Abend starrte Hans gedankenverloren von seinem Fenster auf die riesigen Mauern, die sich wie gigantische Felsen um die ganze Stadt zogen. Er beobachte, wie die letzten Schneeflocken des langen Winters die Häuser mit weißer Farbe überzogen. "Außerhalb der Stadt kann man nicht leben. Da ist noch alles verseucht von dem großen Krieg", sagen sie, aber das hatte Hans noch nie geglaubt. Es musste etwas geben hinter diesen Mauern. Wie sonst konnte man erklären, dass sein Vater eines Morgens von den AFIs aus der Stadt gefahren wurde?

Na ja ich hab jetzt leider auch keine zeit weiterzuschreiben, aber ich denke, du verstehst wie ich das meine. in den 2 Zeilen hab ich jetzt schon erklärt, dass die Städte mit einer Mauer umzogen sind, dass es mal einen großen Krieg gab, und anscheinend eine Organisation, die alles überwacht ("sie"). Alles habe ich allerdings noch nicht verraten. Das steigert die Spannung und animiert zum Weiterlesen, weil man mehr erfahren will über die Welt.
So ich hoffe ich habe dir geholfen


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Also wie lang die Geschichte werden soll weiß ich noch nicht. Aber dachte das man zumindest einen kurzen Prolog braucht um den Leser einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen, also eine Einleitung.

Natürlich könnte ich auch versuchen direkt einzusteigen und dann nach und nach aufzuklären. Dann würde ich allerdings mit der Gegenseite anfangen. Weil die Hauptrolle eine Spezialeinheit der Rebellen spielen soll.

Danke für das Beispiel...ich weiß was du meinst.

Gar nicht mal leicht.


----------



## Pagz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber dachte das man zumindest einen kurzen Prolog braucht um den Leser einen groben Überblick zu verschaffen, also eine Einleitung.


 braucht man auch. Aber wenn man wie du in deinen Beispielprologen die Informationen einfach nur aufzählt, dann ist das nun mal höchst langweilig und motiviert nicht gerade zum weiterlesen. 
Deswegen sollte man die Informationen in die Geschichte verpacken und manche noch zurückhalten, um Neugierde zu wecken


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Hmm, ich wüßte nicht wie ich eine Inhaltsangabe ohne Aufzählung machen könnte. Und bei Büchern steht es ja auch meistens hinten drauf. Oder bei Beschreibungen zu Filmen. Aber wahrscheinlich besser formuliert.

Aber gut das du das sagst mir hat schon jemand anderes heute das selbe gesagt. Dann werde ich wohl versuchen direkt mit der Erzählung anzufangen.

Danke für die Hilfe!
Melde mich die Tage zurück...


----------



## Pagz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Hmm, ich wüßte nicht wie ich eine Inhaltsangabe ohne Aufzählung machen könnte. Und bei Büchern steht es ja auch meistens hinten drauf. Oder bei Beschreibungen zu Filmen. Aber wahrscheinlich besser formuliert.


 
Moment, kann es sein, dass wir uns missverstanden haben?
Deinen Prologe sind nur Inhaltangaben, gehören also gar nicht zu der Geschichte?


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Ich hätte es jetzt vor die eigentlich Geschichte gepackt, als Einführung eben, aber man könnte es auch als reine INhaltsangabe nehmen. Z.B. wenn es ein Buch wäre hinter drauf.

Dachte ein Prolog ist auch eine Einleitung/INhaltsangabe.


----------



## Pagz (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hätte es jetzt vor die eigentlich Geschichte gepackt, als Einführung eben, aber man könnte es auch als reine INhaltsangabe nehmen. Z.B. wenn es ein Buch wäre hinter drauf.
> 
> Dachte ein Prolog ist auch eine Einleitung/INhaltsangabe.


 Also in die Geschichte würde ich es wie gesagt nicht mit rein nehmen
Dein zweiter Prolog wäre als Inhaltsangabe aber gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Naja, ich habe wohl Prolog mit INhaltsangabe verwechselt.

Ok, danke nochmal für deine Hilfe ich werde mich demnächst mal an die Erzählform machen und dann zurückmelden.

HAbe mal was angefangen. Es werden die Hauptcharaktere der Rebellen kurz bekannt gemacht, welche sich gerade auf den Weg zum Rebellenhauptquartier befinden, wo sie einen General treffen werden. Dieser hat den Anführer der Einheit, "Sarge" kontaktiert. 

_Irgendwo in Nordamerika. Das Land ist karg und die Sonne brennt schonungslos. Es  befindet sich keine einzige Wolke am Himmel. Ein Geländefahrzeug fährt  mit hoher Geschwindigkeit auf einer alten staubigen Straße entlang welche  von Steppe und Kakteen umgeben ist. Hier und da steht mal ein Busch.  Weit im Hintergrund sind Gebirgszüge zu erkennen. Aus dem Fahrzeug  ertönt Musik. Laute Musik. Diese Musik klingt wie Rockmusik aus dem 21.  Jahrhundert, lange vor dem großen Krieg. Im Fahrzeug befinden sich vier schwerbewaffnete Personen. Gesteuert wird der Wagen von einen Mann mit einer Zigarette lässig im  Mundwinkel. Seine Haare sind blond, kurz und hochstehend. Er ist  muskulös und hat ein grünes ärmelloses Shirt an. Passend dazu trägt er eine  Armee-Tarnhose und Kampfstiefel. „Sarge? Wo fahren wir eigentlich hin?“ fragt ihn eine  auffällig bunt gekleidete junge Frau mit Irokesenschnitt und Piercings  im Gesicht „Trace, das seht ihr wenn wir da sind.“ murmelt er und spuckt  aus dem Auto. Neben Trace sitzt eine sehr große stämmige Gestalt. Die  langen rotblonden Haare verdecken das Gesicht. In seinen großen Händen  hält er zwei Puppen mit denen er scheinbar spielt und stammelt die ganze  Zeit was vor sich her. „The Kid! Wie oft habe ich dir gesagt du sollst  deine scheiss Puppen zu Hause lassen?“ fährt ihn der Sarge an. „Jaja,  ist ja gut Boss“ antwortet er gehorsam und läßt die Puppen verschwinden.  Vorne auf dem Beifahrersitz sitz eine glatzköpfige Person mit  Tattoowierungen auf dem ganzen Kopf und im Gesicht. Das rechte Auge ist rot und macht bei jeder kleinsten Bewegung mechanische Geräusche.  Sein linker Unterarm ähnelt einer Protese. Diese beängstigende Erscheinung  wird auch „Razorhead“ genannt. Er sagt nicht viel und wenn er was sagt ist es kurz und knapp.

_Habe 3 Namen für die Gruppe in der engeren Auswahl:

- Furious Five
- The Majestics
- Dirt Pack

Welcher ist am besten?

Mehr schreibe ich erstmal nicht. Nachher blamiere ich mich noch.
Wenn es totaler Mist und Nonsens ist, dann lasse ich es lieber.

Ok, habe den Anfang nochmal umgeschrieben, weil welche woanders meinten das es nicht so der Hit ist.

_Ein kleines Kaff irgendwo in Nordamerika. Jack sitzt in seinem pragmatisch eingerichteten Büro. Vor ihm der Computer, dass konzentrieren fällt ihm schwer. Schweißperlen laufen an seinen Wangen herunter, über eine lange Narbe, welche seine linke Gesichtshälfte kennzeichnet, bis hin zu seinen Dreitagebart. Ein Ventilator an der Decke summt vor sich hin. Jack kann sich noch an die Erzählungen seiner Großeltern erinnern, als die Erde lange kalt und dunkel war. Als die letzten Überlebenden der globalen Katastrophe, in wenigen Schutzbunkern verharrten und Jahrzehnte, sogar ein Jahrhundert lang warteten. Doch heute ist es heiß, sehr heiß. Das Land ist karg und trocken, sogenannte „atomare Todeszonen“ durchwachsen es wie Inseln. Auf der Kante des Schreibtisches krabbelt ein kleiner schwarze Käfer. Jack beobachtet ihn genau. Er ist eine Seltenheit, denn die meisten Lebewesen sind ausgestorben. Jack ist müde, jahrelanges kämpfen gegen A.F.I hat seine Spuren hinterlassen. Er war früher Frontkämpfer der Rebellenunion und hat schon einige seiner Kameraden fallen gesehen. Militärärzte hatten ihn damals eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung bescheinigt, welche Jack gerne mit Alkohol wegspült. Manchmal hilft es, manchmal nicht. Mittlerweile ist er der Anführer einer Eliteeinheit welche sich „The Majestics“ nennen. Sie sind darauf spezialisiert von A.F.I. indoktrinierte Raffinerie und Minenarbeiter zu befreien, Infiltrierungen, Anschläge auf Nachschubkonvois und andere Jobs die keiner machen will. Solange Jack weiß dass es Menschen in Gefangenschaft gibt, hat er sich geschworen, erst Ruhe zu geben, bis sie befreit sind. Solange er lebt. Dieses ist sein größter Antrieb. Familie hat er schon lange keine mehr, seine Familie sind die Majestics und das Militär. Jack, der mit bürgerlichen Namen „Miller“ heisst , wird von seinen engsten Kameraden auch „Sarge“ genannt, was seinen Dienstgrad entspricht. Jack steckt sich eine Zigarette an und checkt seine E-Mails. „Was haben wir denn hier?“ denkt er „Ein paar alte Aufträge und ...eine Einladung von General Crawford. Das könnte interessant werden...“. Jack öffnet eine Schublade, holt seine Militärmarke heraus, guckt sie kurz an und hängt sie um den Hals. Er greift sich die Whiskeyflasche die auf seinem Schreibtisch steht und nimmt einen Schluck. Dann steht er auf und geht zu einen Spiegel. Er starrt sich prüfend an. Seine Haare sind dunkel, kurz und hochstehend, die Schläfen markant grau. Jack trägt eine Tarnhose, ein ärmelloses grünes Shirt und schwarze Militärstiefel. Körperlich ist er für sein Alter noch fit, athletisch, relativ groß. Mit stählernen Blick prüfen seine blaue Augen noch ein wenig das Spiegelbild bis er dreimal durchatmet und zur Tür geht._


sie meinten so in der Art soll ich weitermachen...noch jemand eine Meinung? Also das soll jetzt die grobe Charakterzeichnung der Hauptfigur sein.


----------



## rumor (8. November 2012)

Wenn du keine schreiberfahrung hast, solltest du erstmal kurzgeschichtchen schreiben. Ca 20-30 Seiten. Dadurch bekommst du ein Gefühl für die Charaktere. Danach schreibt man sehr genaue Beschreibungen der Personen und wie sie verbunden sind. Dann kommt im Normalfall die Geschichte von alleine 

Gruss


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Ich finde, der Text im Startpost klingt ein wenig nach Fallout 3. Zu einer Geschichte gehören Monologe, Dialoge, Handlung und Charaktere. Zu einer Grundidee, die du ja hast, gehören noch mehrere grosse und ganz, ganz viele kleine Ideen. Ne gute Geschichte zu schreiben, ist auf jeden Fall nicht einfach.


----------



## Pagz (8. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ok, habe den Anfang nochmal umgeschrieben, weil welche woanders meinten das es nicht so der Hit ist.
> 
> _Ein kleines Kaff irgendwo in Nordamerika. Jack sitzt in seinem pragmatisch eingerichteten Büro. Vor ihm der Computer, *das* *K*onzentrieren fällt ihm schwer. Schweißperlen laufen an seinen Wangen herunter, über eine lange Narbe, welche seine linke Gesichtshälfte kennzeichnet, bis hin zu seinen Dreitagebart. Ein Ventilator an der Decke summt vor sich hin. Jack kann sich noch an die Erzählungen seiner Großeltern erinnern, als die Erde lange kalt und dunkel war. Als die letzten Überlebenden der globalen Katastrophe, in wenigen Schutzbunkern verharrten und Jahrzehnte, sogar ein Jahrhundert lang warteten. Doch heute ist es heiß, sehr heiß. Das Land ist karg und trocken, sogenannte „atomare Todeszonen“ durchwachsen es wie Inseln. Auf der Kante des Schreibtisches krabbelt ein kleiner schwarze Käfer. Jack beobachtet ihn genau. Er ist eine Seltenheit, denn die meisten Lebewesen sind ausgestorben. Jack ist müde, jahrelanges kämpfen gegen A.F.I hat seine Spuren hinterlassen. Er war früher Frontkämpfer der Rebellenunion und hat schon einige seiner Kameraden fallen gesehen. Militärärzte hatten ihn damals eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung bescheinigt, welche Jack gerne mit Alkohol wegspült. Manchmal hilft es, manchmal nicht. Mittlerweile ist er der Anführer einer Eliteeinheit welche sich „The Majestics“ nennen. Sie sind darauf spezialisiert von A.F.I. indoktrinierte Raffinerie und Minenarbeiter zu befreien, Infiltrierungen, Anschläge auf Nachschubkonvois und andere Jobs die keiner machen will. Solange Jack weiß dass es Menschen in Gefangenschaft gibt, hat er sich geschworen, erst Ruhe zu geben, bis sie befreit sind. Solange er lebt. Dieses ist sein größter Antrieb. Familie hat er schon lange keine mehr, seine Familie sind die Majestics und das Militär. Jack, der mit bürgerlichen Namen „Miller“ heisst , wird von seinen engsten Kameraden auch „Sarge“ genannt, was seinen Dienstgrad entspricht. Jack steckt sich eine Zigarette an und checkt seine E-Mails. „Was haben wir denn hier?“ denkt er „Ein paar alte Aufträge und ...eine Einladung von General Crawford. Das könnte interessant werden...“. Jack öffnet eine Schublade, holt seine Militärmarke heraus, guckt sie kurz an und hängt sie um den Hals. Er greift sich die Whiskeyflasche die auf seinem Schreibtisch steht und nimmt einen Schluck. Dann steht er auf und geht zu einen Spiegel. Er starrt sich prüfend an. Seine Haare sind dunkel, kurz und hochstehend, die Schläfen markant grau. Jack trägt eine Tarnhose, ein ärmelloses grünes Shirt und schwarze Militärstiefel. Körperlich ist er für sein Alter noch fit, athletisch, relativ groß. Mit stählernen Blick prüfen seine blaue Augen noch ein wenig das Spiegelbild bis er dreimal durchatmet und zur Tür geht._


 
Sorry, aber das ist auch nicht so der Hit. 
1. Du musst dich entscheiden, ob du ein allwissender Erzähler sein willst, oder aus der Perpektive einer Person erzählen willst. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Erzählen aus der Sicht einer Person in diesem Fall die wesentlich bessere Alternativem, da sich der Leser so besser in diese Person hineinversetzen kann.
2. Bitte, bitte, schreibe nicht so abgehakte Sätze, in denen du einfach nur irgentwelche unwichtigen Details genau beschreibst. Das interessiert kein Mensch, ist für die Atmosphäre egal und so der Spannungskiller Nr.1
Dazu springst du ohne Überleitung von einer Info zur Nächsten. Das liest sich einfach nicht schön
3. Deine Sätze klingen teilweise wie aus einem Kinderbuch. Wenn du dich wircklich für das Schreiben interessierst, dann solltest du dich etwas mit Satzstruktur und allgemein wie man gut schreibt beschäftigen.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2012)

*AW: Idee für eine Geschichte - ohne das Rad neu zu erfinden*

Danke fürs Feedback



Pagz schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist auch nicht so der Hit.
> 1. Du musst dich entscheiden, ob du ein allwissender Erzähler sein willst, oder aus der Perpektive einer Person erzählen willst. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Erzählen aus der Sicht einer Person in diesem Fall die wesentlich bessere Alternativem, da sich der Leser so besser in diese Person hineinversetzen kann.


Hmm, ich wüßte nicht wie ich das nur aus der Sicht einer Person beschreiben könnte. 


> 2. Bitte, bitte, schreibe nicht so abgehakte Sätze, in denen du einfach nur irgentwelche unwichtigen Details genau beschreibst. Das interessiert kein Mensch, ist für die Atmosphäre egal und so der Spannungskiller Nr.1
> Dazu springst du ohne Überleitung von einer Info zur Nächsten. Das liest sich einfach nicht schön


Ich hatte schon deutlich mehr Kommas verwendet als es vorher der Fall war. Es ist (leider) meine Angewohnheit kurze Sätze zu schreiben und für mich persönlich ist es einfacher zu lesen. 
Und die Frage ist: was sind denn unwichtige Details und was nicht? Ein anderer meinte ich sollte z.B. die genaue äußere Personenbeschreibung am Schluß weglassen und das dann später nach und nach auf den Leser "loslassen". 


> 3. Deine Sätze klingen teilweise wie aus einem Kinderbuch. Wenn du dich wircklich für das Schreiben interessierst, dann solltest du dich etwas mit Satzstruktur und allgemein wie man gut schreibt beschäftigen.


Anders kann ich es momentan wohl nicht. Vielleicht fehlt mir auch das Talent. Werde wohl erstmal andere richtige Bücher lesen müssen, mir wurde dazu geraten, auch um zu gucken wie richtige Autoren so schreiben.
Selber habe ich noch nicht viele Romane gelesen, das macht sich jetzt bemerkbar. 

Ein guter Kollege von mir meinte, ich solle mich nicht um das sprachliche Niveau kümmern, sondern meine Geschichte irgendwie weiter schreiben und zu Ende bringen. Verbessern kann man es immer noch.
Aber ich würde wenn schon ein gewisses Niveau von Anfang an erfüllen wollen, auch deswegen, weil andere denen ich vielleicht mal die Geschichte zeige, auch eine Motivation zum weiterlesen haben. Das ist mir schon wichtig.

Naja, im Moment habe ich Selbstzweifel und kaum noch Motivation. Was aber nicht an deiner konstruktiven Kritik hier liegt(über die ich dankbar bin), sondern an der Höhe der Meßlatte, welche ich scheinbar noch lange nicht erreichen kann. Habe mich wohl übernommen.
Es ist echt schwieriger als ich gedacht habe...naja, ich habe ja Zeit und kann es jederzeit fortführen. 
Dachte nur das ich meine Ideen mal irgendwie umsetzen kann.

Erstmal eine Pause machen, sacken lassen und in Ruhe überdenken.


----------

